# Volume Shadow copy operation failed for backup



## windowsfrm (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello All,

We are Using Windows Server 2008 R2. 
I have set Weekly Automatic Full Backup Scheduled on Network Location but facing one Problem We can't get Backup Success and Getting below Error.

:-A Volume Shadow Copy Service Operation Failed. Detail :- The Volume Shadow Copy Operation Failed With error : 0X800423F4

Please Give me Perfect way for same.

:wave:


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Open up Services. Is Volume Shadow Copy on Manual, or anything else other than Disabled? This is important.

Has the backup managed to complete at least one time already?

Is the network location using the FAT32 disk format, or something else like exFAT or NTFS? Remember that FAT32 can't hold file sizes larger than 4GB, so any attempt to copy the file over to the network location will fail once it reaches that point. I've faced this problem before with a NAS, and the lack of information given from the NAS is frustrating until you figure it out for yourself.


----------



## windowsfrm (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks You Jay_JWLH 

(1)Volume Shadow Copy Service is on Manual Mode so it is a Problem and can i Change to Manual Mode to Automatic.
(2) yes we have a taken already backup at before.
(3)Partition Type is NTFS.

ray:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Might want to start with some basics like make sure your AD is correct and ntfs is correct.

For AD use this
Dcdiag

For ntfs do a chkdsk /r on each volume. There is a small risk of data loss but that is the only way you can correct file table errors.

Check your event viewer logs for clues.

This was a pretty good lead but I don't know if your situation fits the criteria
Error returned while creating the volume shadow copy:800423f4 - Small Business Server


----------



## windowsfrm (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks You i Will Try later


----------

